# Inflatable walls



## STS95 (Aug 16, 2011)

Does anyone know where to get those inflatible walls, like the ones that you have to push youre way through and are very tight. Or better yet, make some cheep, good-quality ones?
And while we're on the subject of walls, any tips on makeing my fake walls for my haunt in my garage/basement/back yard? Thanks for any tips!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Hmm... maybe inflatable mattresses?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I think you are talking about claustrophobia walls.

Here are some existing threads on the subject:
Claustrophobia Effect and other questions

Stalkaround and Clausterphobia walls wanted 

Claustrophobia Walls


----------



## drwilde (May 14, 2008)

*Claustrophobia*

The panels and blowers are sold by scare products

Www.scareproducts.com


----------

